# Windows 10 Updates



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2020)

I hadn't experienced any problems with updates before but now seem to.   I feel like why don't they just leave me alone with these updates already now.

I don't like the new changes at this point.

Is there any way to refuse these updates?  Do I just keep postponing them or what?


----------



## Mike (Mar 15, 2020)

I heard that there were problems with the latest one Ruthanne,
but since it first came out in October I would have expected
all the defects to be sorted by now.

It looks like you can only delay the installation.

What you could do if the trouble just started in the last couple
of days, you could "*System Restore*", to a date before you
started getting problems, then stall the installation.

Check the ones that are there first, in the llittle window above
the start button at the bottom left of your screen, type Updates
at the top of the choices you will see "*View Installed Updates*",
the last Microsoft one that I have is 3rd October 2019, so you
must have a newer one, if you have, the last one is the problem
one.

Anyway, to restore your computer to the day before that last
update, you type in the little window above the start button:
*Windows Administrative Tools,*
the choice you will get is above you want the top one that has
a little gear wheel with it, click that one and a larger white window
opens, you now click:
*System Configuration,*
another smaller window opens, go to *Tools* at the top right and
click, scroll all the way down to the bottom,
*System Restore*
is the very bottom choice, click that one and follow instructions,
once it starts you must let it run, this may take an hour or more
depending what you have in you machine, when I finishes, you
can check to see if the faulty update has gone.

Anything that you installed after the date you went back to will not
be there, but all your pictures and files will be, only programs will
not be there.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2020)

Mike said:


> What you could do if the trouble just started in the last couple
> of days, you could "*System Restore*", to a date before you
> started getting problems, then stall the installation.


I had to do that a week or so ago.
But, I just restored to the day before I experienced the problems
In other words, March 4 suddenly there were things I couldn't do what I was able to do since day one
So, I restored to March 3
No more issues
I had a bit of anxiety since it was the first restore I'd done with win10
But all went well (pics/files etc still there)
Took about an hour


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2020)

I keep current on all updates.  I do chose to do a System Restart manually, when I'm not going to be on the computer for an hour, or so.  About the Only "anomaly" I've noticed in recent months was my system took several minutes to go to "sleep", after an update in January.  However, during one of the subsequent updates, MS seems to have fixed that, and now my system shuts down within 30 seconds of hitting the Sleep button.  

Equally important to keeping current with the MS updates is the need to keep your other programs and drivers updated.  As MS updates Windows, other software developers make changes, too, and failing to keep everything current on your PC can lead to some rather unusual problems.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2020)

The only real problem I've had with updates is maintaining the links/drivers for the print command from my laptop to my old hp printer.

Part of that could be my own ignorance and the fact that I only use the print command a couple of times each year.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2020)

It messes me up on many functions and it takes about 2-3 days for it all to go away. When I was working we all had laptops and everyone was frozen out of their work while the update was in progress then we all bitched because of the hassle it was to get back on track so we could proceed with what we were doing before the update.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I hadn't experienced any problems with updates before but now seem to.   I feel like why don't they just leave me alone with these updates already now.
> 
> I don't like the new changes at this point.
> 
> Is there any way to refuse these updates?  Do I just keep postponing them or what?


google it or go to youtube and you will see many options.


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The only real problem I've had with updates is maintaining the links/drivers for the print command from my laptop to my old hp printer.
> 
> Part of that could be my own ignorance and the fact that I only use the print command a couple of times each year.


Hi Aunt Bea, check that your printer is selected as the *Default
Printer*, some of the windows updates change mine to "*Print
to File*", although that name has disappeared, there are still
3 different Microsoft Printing Options on my computer.

To check, click start and on the right of the window that opens
you will see "*Devices and Printers*", click there and see the ones
on offer, you will need to switch you printer on to make it the
default one.

Mike.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)

Windows 10 Upgrades, why so many lately... A couple of things have me confused... My printer does NOT print when I ask it too! Also, I put my computer in Airplane Mode every time I walk away from it, and sometimes for days, but a lot of the times I come back and I have an upgrade from Windows 10... How are they still getting to my computer... Bizarre...


----------



## Devi (Mar 16, 2020)

As far as I can tell, Airplane Mode specifies internet access and turns off Wi-Fi. This is quite separate from Windows 10 updates.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank you all for the replies so far..


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I keep current on all updates.  I do chose to do a System Restart manually, when I'm not going to be on the computer for an hour, or so.  About the Only "anomaly" I've noticed in recent months was my system took several minutes to go to "sleep", after an update in January.  However, during one of the subsequent updates, MS seems to have fixed that, and now my system shuts down within 30 seconds of hitting the Sleep button.
> 
> Equally important to keeping current with the MS updates is the need to keep your other programs and drivers updated.  As MS updates Windows, other software developers make changes, too, and failing to keep everything current on your PC can lead to some rather unusual problems.



I also believe it is very important to keep current with the updates.  Many of them fix "bugs" in the system or affect the security of your system.  My Dell guy says if you don't keep those updates current you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Devi (Mar 16, 2020)

What Butterfly said.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 16, 2020)

I can't fault Windows for it, but when my browser updated a couple of days ago all my bookmarks disappeared-  both the bookmark toolbar AND a very long list of bookmarked sites.


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I can't fault Windows for it, but when my browser updated a couple of days ago all my bookmarks disappeared-  both the bookmark toolbar AND a very long list of bookmarked sites.


You need to restore your system Janice, to a date before
you lost everything.

Mike.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 17, 2020)

Mike said:


> You need to restore your system Janice, to a date before
> you lost everything.
> 
> Mike.


Thanks, Mike, I hadn't thought of that!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 17, 2020)

Once after my tower came back from an update, it was in tablet mode. At the time I had no idea that's what it was, and wanted to get it back to it's old look. After some noodling and poking around I got lucky and took it out of tablet mode and back into desktop mode. Much better now ..

Maybe it was something I did before the update, I don't know for sure. But I do believe in keeping my tower current with updates. But, that's just me..


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Thanks, Mike, I hadn't thought of that!!


I did a system restore after the second-last update, because it changed things. However, I believe they corrected whatever it was, as there were no problems after the most recent update.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I also believe it is very important to keep current with the updates.  Many of them fix "bugs" in the system or affect the security of your system.  My Dell guy says if you don't keep those updates current you are asking for trouble.


Lately I get updates from Dell and this is fairly new to my laptop that I have had to about seven years. They are not as frequent as Microsoft's.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2020)

I thought all was okay with this update since I originally posted this topic but tonight my browser froze twice.  I hit ctrl, alt, delete and signed out and then signed back in twice and it seems okay again.  I really don't want to go through all those steps and can't remember them all anyways.


----------



## Mike (Mar 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I thought all was okay with this update since I originally posted this topic but tonight my browser froze twice.  I hit ctrl, alt, delete and signed out and then signed back in twice and it seems okay again.  I really don't want to go through all those steps and can't remember them all anyways.


Ruthanne, I am sorry that you are still having trouble, as for
restoring your computer to an earlier date, it is only for the
first time that it is tedious, after that you know how to do it.

You should print the instructions for future use though.

Mike.


----------

